# Is my guppy pregnant?



## Shadowkiss (Jul 14, 2011)

Well I have one female, one male guppy, and 2 koi in my tank. I got my guppies about a month or so. I was thinking if my female guppy is pregnant because it has little black on her gravid spot. And i put her into the topfin breeder net to separate her from other fishes so that they fries can be safe when she drops the fries. Should I do that or should i just leave her in the tank with other fishes and move her into the topfin breeder net when I see her dropping fries? What should i do? Please help me. I'd be really appreciated  Anyways now I put my female guppy back into the tank. Will guppies breed with koi in my tank? Will they breed with any other fishes in my tank? Here is the link of my guppy ---> ‪Is my guppy pregnant?‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Looks about 1-2 weeks pregnant to me, at 1:17ish she turns sideways and some nice light shines on her and you can tell. At about 57 seconds on the video it looks like a comet goldfish swims into the corner of the tank then back down, pretty sure thats not a Koi.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

can't see video at work

But if the guppy is female it is pregnant. *old dude


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site.

She is a big Guppy, but doesn't look pregnant to me. Hard to see the gravid spot. Guppy will not breed with Koi, in fact they shouldn't be in the tank together. Koi get very large...I hope this is a big tank.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

This is my biggest female about 4 days before she had fry


----------



## CIDgrowlight (Jul 14, 2011)

wa,looks like pregnant


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Wow! That was one pregnant fish GuppynGoldfish!


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Hello and Welcome to the forum. She sure does look like she will be having some little ones soon. :fish10::betta:*w3*pc


----------



## Shadowkiss (Jul 14, 2011)

Will she have babies in the same tank with goldfishes? Cuz I dont have another tank and my tank is 10 gallon. I only have the breeder box. Should I put her back in there?


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Shadowkiss said:


> Will she have babies in the same tank with goldfishes? Cuz I dont have another tank and my tank is 10 gallon. I only have the breeder box. Should I put her back in there?



Don't put her in the breeder box yet. She is not close enough to having babies, you will just put stress on her and do her harm. She can have babies in the tank, but the goldfish will most likely eat all of the fry. Wait another week and take another picture of her and post it. To tell for sure if she will have babies soon.


----------



## Shadowkiss (Jul 14, 2011)

Okie


----------



## Shadowkiss (Jul 14, 2011)

How long it takes guppy to breed by the way?


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

a male can breed with a female anytime after each of them are atleast 3 months old. But it usually takes 28 days for the female to give birth, plus or minus 2 days usually.


----------



## Shadowkiss (Jul 14, 2011)

Okie


----------



## Shadowkiss (Jul 14, 2011)

‪guppy female july 16‬‏ - YouTube 
I took this video yesterday


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

She is def pregnant. Are you feeding them Baby Brine Shrimp right now?


----------



## Shadowkiss (Jul 14, 2011)

no I just feed her flakes.


----------



## Shadowkiss (Jul 14, 2011)

I am afraid she will have babies while I am sleeping at night. When I woke up all the babies will be gone =.= I only have one tank. I am keeping an eye on her though. Sometimes she is quiet in the corner or in the house. And the male is mostly with her. I'd say always ^^


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

She isnt close yet, a minimum of 1 week left til she pops, but id say 2 weeks. Try adding another bushy plant, you have some nice hiding places, but i think one more bushy plant will help for hiding the babies. Most of my guppies give birth during the evening, once all the other fish start calming down for the night. How big is that tank? A 5 or 10 gallon?


----------



## Shadowkiss (Jul 14, 2011)

Ah okie. It's 10 gallons tank. by the way, do they prefer more light or less light? I am guessing less light but I am not sure. ^^


----------



## Shadowkiss (Jul 14, 2011)

Ah okie. The tank is 10 gallons. I am planning to put her in the box as she starts giving birth. Is that a good idea or no? ^.^


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Mine don't seem to care at all about how bright or dim the lights are. The females and fry like to eat, and the males like to chase the females, that's all they care about. If you actually see her giving birth you can scoop her up and put her in the breeder box.


----------



## Shadowkiss (Jul 14, 2011)

‪pregnant guppy july 21‬‏ - YouTube
I took this video yesterday. ^.^


----------



## Shadowkiss (Jul 14, 2011)

‪pregnant guppy july 25‬‏ - YouTube
updated one ^^


----------



## Shadowkiss (Jul 14, 2011)

The 1st picture is my pregnant guppy today. The 2nd picture is one of the fries that she dropped. She dropped 3 fries already and I moved her in to the breeder box. How long it takes her to drop one fry?


----------



## Shadowkiss (Jul 14, 2011)

I put back the female guppy in the tank because she looked like she just wanting to go back in the tank. And I got 5 fries now. I saw the fries swimming in front of the guppies and they didn't eat them. Why though? I thought they eat their fries.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

keep her in the breeder box all day, she will drop more fry when your gone or possibly when the lights are off, if you leave her in the tank she will drop more fry in the tank and the goldfish will most likely eat them. scoop up all the fry and put them in the breeder box.


----------



## Shadowkiss (Jul 14, 2011)

I put her back in the tank in this morning and she dropped about 30 fries and the fries are swimming in front of goldfishes and they don't eat them. I don't know why. So I just leave them in the tank.


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

There is a good chance they will get eaten at some point, but most should survive. My tank is so full at the moment that most every batch of fry gets eaten within the first couple days they are born.


----------



## Shadowkiss (Jul 14, 2011)

aw okie XD if most will survive then that's good ^.^


----------



## GuppyNGoldfish (Mar 28, 2011)

Still have the fry? Or did they get eaten? Post some pics


----------

